# Hollow Man (2000)



## Prowler-Pilot (Apr 14, 2001)

I thought this film was good the first time but...I don't think I could watch it more than once or twice...sorry! :dead: 

TaTa


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

*plot*

Plot: From Director Paul Verhoeven ("Robocop", "Starship Troopers"). At a top secret military lab, a group of brilliant young scientists have just unlocked the secret of invisibility and the team's arrogant leader, Sebastian Caine, ignores the risks and decides to test the dangerous procedure on himself-only to discover his fellow scientists are unable to reverse the effect. Working around the clock, Caine's colleagues struggle to devise an antidote. But Sebastian's intoxication with his new-found power is growing, and he's come to believe his colleagues may be a threat to his very existence.
---------
from
http://www.darkhorizons.com/2000/HollowMan.htm


----------



## Ice (Jun 22, 2001)

*cast and crew*

CAST:

Kevin Bacon.................Sebastian Caine
Elisabeth Shue...............Linda Foster
Josh Brolin....................Matt Kensington
Kim Dickens.................Sarah Kennedy
Greg Grunberg..............Carter Abbey
Joey Slotnick.................Frank Chase
Mary Jo Randle.............Janice Walton
William Devane.............Dr. Howard Kramer
Margot Rose.................Mrs. Kramer
Rhona Mitra..................Female Neighbor
Pablo Espinosa..............Warehouse Guard
J. Patrick McCormack...General Caster
Darius A. Sultan.............Gate Guard
Tom Woodruff Jr............Isabelle

CREW:

Director...........Paul Verhoeven
Producers........Douglas Wick
.........................Stacy Lumbrezer
.........................Alan Marshal
.........................Marion Rosenberg (exc)
.........................Kenneth J. Silverstein (exc)
Writers............Andrew W. Marlowe
.........................Gary S. Thompson
Editor...............Mark Goldblatt
D.O.P...............Jost Vacano
Costumes.........Ellen Mirojnick
Prod. Design....Allan Cameron
Music...............Jerry Goldsmith


----------



## Curupira (Jul 26, 2001)

I thought it was scary...I was all paranoid for weeks after seeing it  I was jumping @ every shadow :rain:


----------



## wikiberry (Jul 26, 2001)

i liked it.

but i agree with Prowler-Pilot.
i don't think i'd watch it again.
maybe if it was on tv and i had nothing
better to do.

however my friends who watched it 
thought it was a HORRIBLE movie...


----------



## Curupira (Jul 28, 2001)

True...but it still scared the crap outta me. The plot was pretty cheesy but I like cheesy. BRING ON THE CHEESE!!!!!


----------



## wikiberry (Aug 2, 2001)

cheesy films are ... ok i guess...

but a real cheesy ones make me blush
in embarassment!!!


----------



## Curupira (Aug 2, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wikiberry _
> *cheesy films are ... ok i guess...
> 
> but a real cheesy ones make me blush
> ...





lol :laugh2:  Godzilla was a cheesy movie  Confusing too. But that's another thread :rain:


----------



## spider (Sep 11, 2001)

*I saw this movie on video the other night*

Very cool effects.  I admit I was thinking of that Superman/Wonderwoman joke just before he said it 

Very good display of how power can corrupt a person...even the strongest of scientific minds.


----------



## Sinistra (Nov 9, 2001)

I saw the film at my aunity's house and thought it was a load of rubbish. The plot kinda sucked, just a play on the invisible thang, the only thing it seemed to have going for it was the special effects.

Sin


----------



## Annette (Mar 10, 2002)

*Hollow Man*

Hollow Man is a brilliant film which stars Kevin Bacon as a scientist who manages to make animals invisible. And then goes on to make himself invisible with drastic consequences.

http://us.imdb.com/Title?0164052


annette


----------



## Chilly (Mar 21, 2002)

*hey*

isnt this movie a bit rudish?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2002)

In what way Chilly? Cos u get to 'see' Kevin Bacon with nothing on. :naughty:


annette


----------



## Chilly (Mar 21, 2002)

*lol*

as in wud it be ok to watch with the family without anything "rude" popping up? (nekked ppl,sex,etc) if its violence-fine. sweraing-fine. but S_e-x is a no go in my parents house! lol


----------



## rde (Mar 23, 2002)

The very important thing to remember about the Hollow Man is that it's not just a terrible movie. It's an absolutely appalling movie. Dire in almost every detail.

There's not much by way of rudies, unless you consider viscera to be offputting. The special effects are excellent; the only redeeming feature in this badly-written, cliched piece of meretricious inanity.

Just imagine; it's from the director of Robocop, and the star of Adventures in Babysitting. And it's still not worth watching. In fact, it's worth getting the DVD and playing it while you're out, so you miss it twice.


----------



## Chilly (Mar 23, 2002)

*ol*

i saw the trailors and it dint seem SO bad......lol
then again i hav been dispooitned in the past.....lol
wat even kevin couldnt save it? lol


----------



## Krystal (Mar 23, 2002)

I have to say I like it, it was interesting. I like the special effects and don't find the story so bad.  

Krystal


----------



## Chilly (Mar 28, 2002)

*hey*

i hope it comes on tv soon. im not one to go rent it unless theres.....someone in it whos cute.....lol. not that kev aint cute but u know! lol


----------



## Dave (Mar 24, 2005)

Even if you think he is cute he wears a very bad mask, or else is invisible for most of the film.

He is a brilliant, vain, jealous, workaholic who had no time for his girlfriend so she dumped him. This makes him into a sexually frustrated pervert. Then he gets made invisible and the serum turns him into a crazy serial murderer. He's hardly a likeable character.

I thought about half way through that it showed some signs of getting better, but once they all got locked underground and he began to pick them off, one by one, it just became a typical slasher movie.

Great special effects but poor science -- for example in the freezer the temperature fell below -30Â°C yet she is picking up iron bars with her bare hands!

Why didn't she just stick the bar into the evaporator fans anyway?

And how could that little nitroglycerine exposion send the lift so high up the shaft but not blow them off the ladders?

I don't know what you mean by "ruddies" but there is a fair amount of breasts and nipples!


----------



## Metryq (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: I saw this movie on video the other night*



spider said:


> Very good display of how power can corrupt a person...even the strongest of scientific minds.



I'd say Caine was already a warped individual before he became invisible—as with Griffin in Wells' _The Invisible Man_. Turning invisible merely removed the last restraints on his behavior.

Some years ago I found the human 3D model from _Hollow Man_ for sale on-line (if I read the description correctly). Layer upon layer of detail and fully rigged. The model cost $15,000. I wish one of my models could demand such a price!


----------



## Rodders (Apr 22, 2011)

I've not yet seen this, although a friend of mine at the time thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Lemmy (Apr 22, 2011)

You haven't seen an invisible man?


----------

